# Wii-Swords



## hallatie (Mar 15, 2011)

I read that the new Zelda is coming out (The Legend of Zelda: Skyward  Sword) somewhere this year, and the preview got me so excited!! I was  just wondering whether they have swords for the Wii, then I found this  one on Amazon. But I think it’s a bit pricey for what you get. There  must be tons of Wii swords out there no? Anyone purchased any?


----------

